# Questions about Misono 440



## jeffrey lau (Feb 21, 2019)

I've been thinking about buying a misono 440 for some time and since JCK doesn't have a mailbag for questions I thought I'd just ask it here. 

1. How good is the edge retention? I'm not a chef, just a home cook. Tbh I don't even cook that often (probably around 10 times a week) so I'm assuming it should take at least a couple months before I need to sharpen it?

2. Should I buy a whetstone with the knife and if so what sort of whetstone should I buy? I've heard that some Japanese knives come without any sharpening at all. I saw on the Korin website that they offer free initial sharpening but...it's 50 dollars for shipping whereas the one on JCK is 7 dollars.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Traditionally indeed Japanese knives left factory unsharpened, as the end-user was supposed to do it, or the retailer at his costs. 
Today they get a factory edge. Not always, or rarely impressive. Good sharpening is a cost factor. Most customers don't care, and if they do, they can perform much better themselves.
So, there's a factory edge. In the case of the Misonos it's both overly convexed and weak by factory buffering. That's what makes Korin's 'initial stone sharpening' interesting. And it offers a good example to follow for your own, further sharpening.
Edge retention depends on a lot of factors. Technique, abuse, board. 
The Misono 440 has great qualities, but amongst those, edge retention isn't the first I would call.
To most users it isn't that relevant. Sharpening a well maintained knife is very little work. 
Perhaps you better have a look at the JCK Deep Impact series if you want performance, edge retention and easy sharpening combined. 
Expect as a home user to touch-up the edge every week. A few strokes only. Full sharpening will then take place a few times a year. This only when used carefully on an end grain board.
You will need at least a 1k and a 4k stone. 
Perhaps a very simple carbon steel knife could help you learning stone sharpening, and get the basics. A carbon steel breakfast knife by Robert Herder, for example. Very thin, easy sharpening. Costs some €15.
Better than trying on deeply neglected thick soft stainless ones you may find everywhere.


----------

